# SC-Puppy w/ punctured lung in SC needs to be adopted!!!



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Omg, only six weeks old? 

.........................

Do they do out of state adoptions?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blair*

Blair:

I would say YES they do out of state adoptions!! 

Noah's Ark is wonderful!!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ugh, how horrible, but that's one of the sweetest faces I've ever seen!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh what a sweet little face.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor baby! Broken ribs hurt like hell for a long time. I know. I broke 4 in September and the pain was nearly unbearable. One rib still hurts at times. Poor little Snickers. I hope he gets a very special home.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor sweet baby. he is irresistable! I can read Blair's mind from Ohio!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Blair: I will be flying to PA on April 17 I could get him that far!

I flew an 8 wk old chihuahua chinese crested mix as a service dog in training, I just have to call the airline ahead of time. And really I would because that means I don't have to take meds for that leg of the trip!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Info*

I emld. Jennifer to see if they will adopt out of state and here is her reply:

Karen,


Thanks for the post. Yes I will consider adopting out of state to a really, really good person. He is a golden mix of sonething. We just don't know.


Jennifer Smith
President, Noah's Arks Rescue
www.Noahs-Arks.net
Contact is:
[email protected]
4084 Spring Island
Okatie, SC 29909




“The greatness of a nation can be judged by the way its animals are treated." Gandhi


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Go for it Blair!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes blair I agree...go for it!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Good morning, guys. After much thought and an emotional breakdown over dinner with my sister (I still can't talk about Heidi without crying), I have decided that maybe now is not the best time to bring another pup in. There is something going on with Luke - I'm going to post in the "In our thoughts" section in a few minutes. I am heartbroken, as I would do anything to help a pup in need. I am hoping, now that little Snickers is stabilized, that they will not have a problem finding a home for him. I am going to send a little something to go toward his medical bills to help in some way. Thank you so much to everyone for your support, and particularly to AcesWild for your generous offer. That Moxie sure is lucky to have such a wonderful Mom.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I totally understand, Blaire.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I think Moxie knows that there's nothing I wouldn't do for her. Let's see if we can't find this little one a home! 

Sorry it didn't work out Blair.


----------

